# I am joking



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

A short question: I would like to know what Finnish is for "I'm just joking" when , for example, when I tell someone a bit bad joke and want to imply that what I am saying is not serious.


----------



## Hakro

I'd say "Se oli vitsi!".


----------



## sammio

"Viiitsi vitsi."
"Leikkiä vaan."
"Pelleilyllä mä vaan."
"Ei ollu tosissaan."
"Läppä oli!"


----------



## Sofilius Tomera

I say usually_ kunhan vitsailin!"_ (vitsailla)


----------



## akana

Would there be any semantic difference between _vitsailla_ and _pilailla_?


----------



## hui

akana said:


> Would there be any semantic difference between _vitsailla_ and _pilailla_?



I'd say that _v__itsailla_ is always verbal while _pilailla _can also refer to a non-serious act or a practical joke (= _kuje, kepponen, kolttonen, jekku;_ please, avoid using the literal translation_ "käytännön pila"_).


----------

